# بداية الطيران المدنى المصرى من اول عصر(الفراعنه)



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

​​*المصريون القدماء أول من فكروا فى الطيران *
*كان المصريون القدماء أول من فكروا فى الطيران وتركوا أقدم أثر مادى يؤكد ذلك فقد وجد عالم الآثار الفرنسى لوريه نموذجا صغيرا لطائرة فى مقبرة بمنطقة سقارة عام 1898 ونقلهـا لتحفظ فى المتحف المصرى بالقاهـرة ليؤكـد أن مصريـا أسـمـه " بادى إيمن " عاش قبل 2200 سنة صنع نموذجا للطائرات والذى أثبت خبراء الطيران أن هذا النموذج مطابق للمواصفات والنظريات التى تصمم وتصنع على أساسها الطائرات الآن* .
*أول طيـار مصرى يصل للقاهرة بطائرته الخاصة* 
*الطيار محمد صدقى من مواليد عام 1899.*
*أتم تعليمه الثانوى وحصل على البكالوريا وأرسله والده إلى ألمانيا والتحق بكلية الاقتصاد .*
*نظرا لعشقه للطيران فقد قرر السفر لألمانيا لتعلم الطيران .*
*قضـى 3 سنوات تعلم من خلالها الطيران على نفقتـه الخاصـة وحصل على جميع شهاداته وإجازاته واشترى من ماله الخاص طائرة صغيرة ألمانية الصنع بمحرك واحد ذات مقعدين ومكشوفة ( بدون غطاء زجاجى ) بسرعة لا تتجاوز 120كم/فى الساعة. قرر الطيار محمد صدقى أن يطير بها من برلين إلى القاهرة فى يوم 12 يناير 1930 بمطار برلين بدأ رحلة مثيرة وخطيرة عبر أوروبا فى صراع مع الطقس الغير مستقر إلى تشيكوسلوفاكيا ثم إلى يوغسلافيا ثم البحر الأبيض المتوسط الذى طــار فوقه إلى أن وصل للسلوم داخل مصر .*
*واصل طيرانه إلى الإسكندرية ثم إلى القاهرة ليصلها يوم 26 يناير 1930 ومنذ ذلك التاريخ اعتبر يـوم 26 يناير من كل عام عيدا قوميا للطيران المدنـى تحتفل به مصر* .
<A name=1history3> *بدأت مصر خبرتها بالطيران المدني فى العقد الأول من القرن العشرين مع بداية تأسيس أول شركة مصريـة للطيران (مؤسسة مصر للطيران ) وذلك خلال عام 1932م* .
*جاءت فكرة إنشاء شركة طيران مصرية من خلال فكرة راودت مؤسسيها وعلى رأسهم السيد كمال علوى منذ عام 1929 والذى استطاع أن يقنع بعض الشخصيات المصرية بأهمية الطيران وعلى رأسهم طلعت باشا حرب والذى وافق على مساهمة بنك مصر فيه بالنصيب الأكبر على أن تكون أغلبية رأس المال للمصريين وكذلك أغلبية الأعضاء ورئيس مجلس الإدارة من المصريين . صدر مرسوم إنشاء مصر للطيران فى 7 مايو 1932 معلنا مولد أول شركة طيران وطنية مصرية تحت أسم " مصر للطيران " وقد حدد المرسوم أغراض الشركة فى الطيران التجارى والمدنى لحسابها وحساب الغير فى مصر والخارج وكذلك أن تقوم بتنظيم التعليم العملى للطيران والملاحة الجوية فى مصر لإيجاد عنصر مدرب على أعمال الطيران. بدأ العمل فى الشركة بأربعة طائرات وفى أواخر عام 1933 توسعت الشركة فاشترت طائرات " دى هافيلاند 86 الأكسبريس " ذات الأربعة محركات والستة عشر مقعدا والتى يقودها طياران وموظف لاسلكى .*
*أول مدرسة لتعليم الطيران فى مصر*
*خرجت مدرسة مصر للطيران للوجود فى 7 مايو 1932 بصدور المرسوم الملكى بإنشاء شركة مصر لطيران على أن تقوم المدرسة بتكوين قاعدة عريضة من الطيارين الذين سيتولون قيادة الطائرات المصرية على خطوط الشركة التى تحمل أسم مصر وعلمها على أن يكون مقرها مطار ألماظة . ونظرا للاقبال الشديد على هذه المدرسة فقد شجع مصر للطيران على فتح مدرسة جديدة فى الاسكندرية فى شهر يوليو 1933 وبذلك اصبح بمصر فى ذلك الوقت مدرستان للتدريب* .
*إنشاء أول مطـــار مصرى ( مطار ألماظة )* 
*رأت الحكومة المصرية ضرورة إنشاء مطارات خاصة بها خاصة وأن المطارات التى كانت موجودة فى ذلك الوقت خاضعة للإشراف البريطانى ولم يكن موجود بالقاهرة سوى مطار هليوبوليس الذى استخدمه سلاح الجو البريطانى أثناء وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى وكان محرما على الطائرات المصرية والأجنبية فيما عدا طائرات الخطوط الجوية الإمبراطورية ( الإنجليزية ) فأنشأت أول خط جوى لها مارا بمصر ثم العراق ثم باكستان وخط آخر لها مارا بمصر والسودان. بدأ التنفيذ الفعلى فى إنشاء مطار ألماظة عام 1930 وفى 2 يونيو 1932 تم افتتاح المطار بمناسبة وصول أول سرب من سلاح الطيران المصرى الحربى من انجلترا بطائراتهم إلى مصر* .
*ثانى مطـــار ( مطار الدخيلة بالإسكندرية )*
*تبرز أهمية مدينة الإسكندرية بالنسبة للطيران فى ذلك الوقت فى إنها كانت أقرب مدينة لأوروبا لوقوعها على البحر المتوسط فى وقت كان الطيران فيه فى بدء نشأته وكان عبور البحر المتوسط يمثل صعوبة كبيرة للطائرات فقد كان معظمها طائرات صغيرة مجهزة بمحرك واحدا أو اثنين وسرعتها ما بين 120 – 150 كيلو متر فى الساعة . تم الانتهاء من إنشاء المطار عام 1933 وكان به مهبط للطائرات البرية وآخر للطائرات التى تهبط على الماء* .
*ثالث أكبر مطـــار 1942 مطار باين فيلد ( القاهرة )*
*أنشئ عام 1942 على بعد 5 كيلو متر شمال مطار ألماظة وكان كبيرا جدا بالمقاييس التى كانت سائدة فى ذلك الوقت ( 3 ممرات ، العديد من المبانى وحجرة المراقبة الجوية وأربعة حظائر للطائرات وخدمات آخرى كثيرة). سمى المطار بأسم باين فيلد نسبة إلى أسم الجندى الطيار الأمريكى " جون باين " الذى كان أول طيار أمريكى قتل فى معارك الحرب العالمية الثانية .بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية انتقلت كافة المطارات ومنشآت الطيران ومسئولياته إلى الجانب المصرى وكان مطار القاهـرة قد تم تسليمـة رسميـا إلى السلطـات المصريـة فى 15/12/1946* .
*صدور أول مرسوم لتنظيم الملاحة الجوية ( 1935 ) *
*فى 23 مايو 1935 صدر أول مرسوم بقانون مصرى (رقم 57 ) فى شئون الملاحة الجوية وقد نص على أن الدولة لها كامل السيادة المطلقة على الفضاء الجوى الذى يعلو أرضها ومياهها الإقليمية وهو المبدأ الذى أقرته اتفاقية شيكاغو سنة 1944 .*
*مع قيام الحرب العالمية الثانية أدت متطلباتها لتحقيق قفزة كبيرة فى تكنولوجيا الطيران فى ذلك الوقت حيث أقامت الدول المتحاربة شبكة واسعة لنقل البضائع والركاب ليكون لها أكبر الأثر فى تطوير صناعة النقل الجوى وازدهار حركة السفر والطائرات فيما بعد* .
*وفى 22/4/1945 صدر مرسوم بإنشاء مصلحة الطيران المدنى واختصت بإدارة مرفق الطيران المدنى . *
*نشأت مصلحة الطيران المدنى وتطورت بعد أن كانت إدارة صغيرة بوزارة الحربية ثم أصبحت مصلحة ثم هيئة ولكن التنظيم الشامل بهيئة الطيران المدنى لم يحدث إلا فى عام 1968 بصدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1743 بتاريخ 3 ديسمبر 1968 بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى . تداول الإشراف على هذه الأجهزة العديد من الوزارات دون أن تجمعها رابطة حتى رؤى سنة 1971 تجميع هذه الأجهزة تحت إشراف واحد ، وأنشئت لهذا الغرض وزارة للطيران المدنى وكان الهدف من ذلك النهوض بمرفق الطيران والوصول به إلى أحسن المستويات من حيث الكفاءة والدقة وتأمين سلامة الطيران لخدمة المجتمع المحلى والعالمى فى مجال النقل الجوى وبما يكفل تحقيق أهداف خطة التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية فى إطار السياسة العامة للدولة. صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية العربية المتحدة رقم (5) لسنة 1971 بتاريخ 3 يناير بتعيين المهندس أحمد نوح وزيرا للدولة لشئون الطيران المدنى ويتبع له كل من : هيئة الطيران المدنى ومصلحة الأرصاد الجوية ومؤسسة الطيران العربية المتحدة ( مصر للطيران ). وكانت رؤيته الأولى للإصلاح هى إنشاء وزارة الطيران المدنى تكون هى السلطة السيادية التى تمثل الدولة فى إدارة شئون هذا القطاع الهام . *
*صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2930 لسنة 1971 بتاريخ 22/11/1971 بتحديد الجهات التى يشرف عليها وزير الدولة لشئون الطيران المدنى كما تم تحديد الهيئات المكونة لقطاع الطيران المدنى وصدرت بشأنها القرارات الجمهورية التالية:-*
*- قرار رقم 2931 لسنة 1971 ـــ بإنشاء الهيئة المصرية العامة للطيران المدنى.*

*- قرار رقم 2932 لسنة 1971- بإنشاء مؤسسة مصر للطيران .*​
*- قرار رقم 2933 لسنة 1971- بإنشاء هيئة ميناء القاهرة الجوى .*
*- قرار رقم 2934 لسنة 1971 - بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للأرصاد الجوية .*
*- قرار رقم 2935 لسنة 1971 - بإنشاء هيئة المعهد القومى للتدريب على أعمال الطيران المدنى.* 


--------------------
منقوول


----------

